# gpart can show all detail of my hard drive, but not slices



## MrNoob (Aug 12, 2015)

Using a livecd from USB drive, issuing `#gpart show` led me to find the drive iI which the file iI need to edit. However iI could not find the name of the slice iI need to mount.
`#gpart shows ada0`
Everything is fine, it show the 6 slices iI made.
output is as follows :

```
34                  312581741       ada0   GPT   (149G)
               34                             1024              1        1   (512K)
          1058                     62914560             2         1   (30G)
-----------------Some other similar lines of info.......-----------------------------
-----------------------------
```
The target file is /boot/loader.cong inside the second slice.
What is the name of that slice, how to find out, where to mount it as Write and Read?
`#gpart show ada0s2` leads to 
	
	



```
:No such geom : ada0s2
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 12, 2015)

GPT partitioned disks do not have slices (DOS/Windows terminology calls them primary partitions) like MBR partitioned disks do. They have only partitions that all equal. FreeBSD uses a naming convention DEVpN for GPT partitions where DEV is the disk device for example ada0 and N is the index of the partition starting from one. You most likely want to use ada0p2 in mount(8).

`mkdir /tmp/mnt`
`mount /dev/ada0p2 /tmp/mnt`


----------



## MrNoob (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you very much, problem solved.
I have another question though.
My GNOME3 have been installed successfully  but the browser in it called Web (version 3.16.3 ) was not able to connect to internet when iI try to open to browse a site (I am using ethernet).<- I installed Firefox and everything was just fine.
All ports are upgraded and updated.
Also I could not activate this driver: bwn(4). Again, thank you very much!


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2015)

Please ask unrelated questions in a new thread.  People look at the title of the thread.  If it does not reflect the questions being asked, results are very poor, usually no answers at all.


----------

